# issues with mach3 demo



## cdel2 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi all 
Just joined the forum and this is my first post.
Built my very first cnc router from one I saw on youtube called an Oxbuild. Purchased electronics and finished the build.Installed mach3 demo but cant get proper functioning motors.I configured pins and ports and tried to tune motors but all the while noticed that the pulse frequency is very low around 5000 where it should be around 25000. My breakoutboard is a HY JKM5 5 axis and drivers are Toshiba TB6600 running Nema23 417oz motors.The wiring instructions told me to wire dir-and pulse-on the driver to xn on breakoutboard.Then dir+ to xd and pulse+ to xs but nothing to xe as breakoutboard has a built in enable.

Would appreciate any help at all


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Charlie.

PS: I have moved your post to the appropriate forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Charlie.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Charlie, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------

